# Pls help! Employment visa cancellation, How long will it takes?



## Supermariobrothers

Good day sir/madam,

Because of very important reason I need to go back to my country. I only worked one day in the company, it was friday (last week) and as I finished my first day of duty, I spoke to my mother and they want me to go home because of their condition.. I was bother of course. So, the next day I was supposed to be on duty, but thinking of my family's condition I cannot concentrate to work, I informed my immediate superior if I can go back to my country, I also spoke to our HR regarding what happen. 

I've already paid them for the visa cancellation, I also finished with the clearance & return some things that was given to me. But they didn't gave my passport yet, they said that they have to cancell first my employment visa before I can get my passport. They said that it will be a bad idea if they will give me my passport without cancelling my visa because I will be forever ban in going to UAE again. 

Today is Monday, 14 February 2011. My question is, how long will it takes to cancell an employment visa like in my case? So that I can get my passport to my employer... 

I hope someone can enlighten me, because it's been so hard for me staying here knowing & thinking of my family's situation... I really want to go back home as soon as possible! 

Thanks in advanced!


----------



## Maz25

It normally takes a few days for your visa to be cancelled. It all depends on how efficient your company is with regards to completing and submitting the paperwork.

Have you worked your notice period or agreed with the company that they will waive it due to extenuating circumstances? Are they going to charge you for not working your notice period? Are you entitled to gratuity and if so, have they calculated the amount due to you?

I'm sure that you are eager to go home but make sure that you sort out everything that you need to before you jump on the plane. It will be far more difficult to sort out your affairs when you get home and it is better to spend a few extra days here to get everything sorted rather than having to worry and stressed out when you are home.


----------

